
Chrome re-breaking web compatibility with window.innerWidth - svieira
https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=571297#c111
======
svieira
TL;DR - Chrome is shipping a change to the way pinch-zoom interacts with
`window.innerWidth` that isn't the same as other browsers. They are also
shipping a new _proposed_ -standard API for actually getting the size of the
visual viewport independent of the layout viewport.

They are breaking compatibility with a universal convention, (not a spec) and
offering a new standard for specification.

